# my 2 week old premi... do i need to worry about floppy goat syndrome? or...



## llamell (Jan 26, 2013)

I am keeping him inside night because of the cold, he is with the doe during the day and with the other goats now too.... Also it's been rainy today...do i have to worry about the temp change when he's out to when he's in with me? I'm trying to only let him out to feed on the doe so he doesn't get too wet on rainy days....I'm only the nanny, soooo the owner has about 20 goats all ages n sex in a 60 foot square pen.... any suggestions?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I suggest the owner get a bigger pen!

Second - whats the temps there at night and during the day?


----------



## llamell (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm within on the bigger pen i think, he raises them for meat but this baby is special ni saved him so he gave him to me..... Lol i am not a goat type person i just train horses but i live the Lil guy....

it's 70's days n like low 40's or high 30's nights.... I try n keep his room around 69 at night....


----------



## llamell (Jan 26, 2013)

working on*


----------



## llamell (Jan 26, 2013)

Love* gosh spell check is crazy sometimes!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't think I would worry so much about floppy kid syndrome but I would be thinking about cocci treatment if he's ever been in with the other goats. Thats a lot of goats in a small area. Is this little guy being bottle fed or is he dam fed?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I just reread the starting post. I would defiantly get him on a cocci med because he's the prime age for it and will go downhill really fast. With that many goats in such a small area there's going to be a lot of goat poop he's nosing around in. I would also watch for heat/tenderness/infection in his umbilical cord area since he will probably be laying in the area as well.


----------



## llamell (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank u, what is a good cocci med to use?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You can use sulmet which can be found at TSC and other feed/farm stores, CoRid at the same places (I don't like this stuff), SMTZ at ANY vet ( just tell them its for a baby goat with cocci and they'll normally sell it to you), Sustain III at most farm stores (small ones will sell you single boluses which will have to be broken and crushed and weighed, mixed with water and drenched). The full box of SustainIII is a bit of overkill for 1 goat and is about $60


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

If your little guy is healthy and eating/drinking well, I would have the meds on hand for the cocci, but don't treat him for it yet. If he starts to have diarrhea or starts acting different then you can treat. You don't want to upset him by giving him meds when it's not needed.


----------



## llamell (Jan 26, 2013)

It's rained and was real muddy, i have him n the doe alone in a horse trailer with bedding and grass hay n some alfalfa for the for the doe, he is huge! Thanks for the info i have the meds ready for any emergency!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

He is a good looking baby!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe how cute! he really seems to love his mommy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's absolutely adorable!!! Oh my goodness what a cute cute baby! Congrats! I know a lot of people that say to use the horse trailers for moms & babies, I think they make great, comfy shelters!


----------

